# cappella



## yannalan

Bon giorno a tutti.
Ho trovato questo in una canzone

Signor Tenente mi butto a terra 
*sono una cappella,* sono una cappella

Uno di voi posse dirmi qu vuil dire "cappella" qui ?
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Yannalan,
Dans le langage militaire, une recrue, un bleu (recluta): voir ici
Ciao ciao.


----------



## yannalan

Bonjour Matoupaschat
Je comprends mieux, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Necsus

yannalan said:


> Buon giorno a tutti.
> Ho trovato quest'espressione in una canzone:
> 
> Signor Tenente mi butto a terra
> *sono una cappella,* sono una cappella
> 
> Qualcuno di voi può/potrebbe dirmi che cosa vuol dire "cappella" qui ?
> Grazie mille.


----------



## yannalan

Grazie per la correzione,Necsus.


----------

